# Wenn <option> ausgewählt ist, etwas schreiben.



## Nomexus (8. Apr 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem damit , dass wenn ich eine <option> auswähle, bestimmte Werte an einer bestimmten Stelle ausgegeben werden sollen. Ich hab grad mehrere Dinge versucht, doch leider ging das alles nicht.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine funktion sagen, womit das zu realisieren währe?

mfg Nomexus


----------



## SebiB90 (8. Apr 2009)

[duke]Java != Javascript[/duke]


----------



## FatFire (8. Apr 2009)

Blubb? Wenn was wo ausgewählt ist, soll was woher genommen und ausgegeben werden? Ein bißchen mehr Information wär gut. Welches Steuerelement, was meinst Du mit Option und wohin soll die Ausgabe erfolgen?

Edit: Ach, es geht um JavaScript? Deswegen versteh ich nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Nomexus (8. Apr 2009)

Ok tschuldigung, 

Javascript ich werds mir merken^^

Also ich habe eine Dropdown Liste. Wenn ich davon etwas auswähle soll ein Text , den ich aus einer Mysql Datenbank auslese in ein <p>-Element geschrieben werden.


----------



## Matt (9. Apr 2009)

Nomexus hat gesagt.:


> Ok tschuldigung,
> 
> Javascript ich werds mir merken^^
> 
> Also ich habe eine Dropdown Liste. Wenn ich davon etwas auswähle soll ein Text , den ich aus einer Mysql Datenbank auslese in ein <p>-Element geschrieben werden.




Oo nun sind wohl wieder mehr informationen von nöten, die frage ist soll das nun auf einem onChange event passieren oder auf einem onClick? oder auf einem mouseOver?.......

das sind eig. schon genug informationen >_< da kriegt man doch ne beispielhafte lösung sogar von selfhtml oder?


----------

